# Poly clay on Majestic Jr.



## CalumetWoodworks (Jul 1, 2016)

First time working with a polymer clay blank. Got the blank from PTownSubbie. LOVE IT! Already at the size I needed for the kit. Wet sanded the clay from 600-12000. Then applied 4 coats of thin CA, then two of thick CA and then wet sanded again from 600-12000. Customer takes delivery of it this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2016)

That's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 1, 2016)

Pretty

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 1, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 1, 2016)

Very, very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2016)

Subby makes some gorgeous clay blanks...and you did a great job finishing it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh me likey! Nicely done sir? So you don't turn the blank?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Oh me likey! Nicely done sir? So you don't turn the blank?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks fantastic!

Thanks for sharing this one -- I didn't know that Tina Wissen makes polymer clay blanks. Looks like she and Toni Ransfield (sold by ClassicNib) are the leaders in this art, I've seen one other maker selling them in the IAP classifieds but his designs are more geometric ("dragon scales") than floral.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Jul 5, 2016)

@GeorgeS and @Don Ratcliff 
I didn't have to turn the blank at all. I did some micro mesh sanding and then finished it off with CA, the micromeshed that and polished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2016)

I showed the boss/wife your pen and this came in the mail today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice.....


It's great and I don't want to discourage her at all. However when I asked if she bought the kits to go with she replied, "I pick out the pretty stuff, you figure out how to make it work." Okey doeky princess... well that's what I wanted to say but I think it came out "yes dear"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 5, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think it came out "yes dear"



Correct response

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 6, 2016)

That is the response that keeps you in good graces for sure!


----------

